# Ruby is going to be a BIG sister



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We are excited to announce that Ruby is getting a new playmate but not of the red dog kind. We are expecting a baby boy in February 2014. 

We got Ruby after we gave up on having a family since we had many miscarriages and failed fertility treatments. She brought so much joy to our lives when we were down and will always be our first baby.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations!! ;D You must be over the moon!!

Ruby is so adorable and I'm sure she'll make a great big sister!! We can't wait to expand our family either as Watson adores all his human cousins.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kim, we couldn't be more excited for you! Ruby is going to be an awesome big sister to your little guy!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! What a blessing.

I am sure Ruby will be a GREAT big sister!


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations! How wonderful, I am sure Ruby is going to be the best big sister ever


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Fantastic news, RubyRoo! I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great great news Kim, many congratulations from the Boardleys


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments. We can't wait to add our little man to our pack. It has been a long time coming and we are proof that miracles do come true.

Next up, training our Kissing Bandit Ruby so not kiss so much! I can't have her kissing a newborn's face. When the boy is older then she can have at it


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

We are so happy for you! We had a young niece many years ago who had a baby in her teenage years. She came to live with us with the baby.
After a year she made the decision to give the baby up to adoption. We helped and through a church group found a couple who could not have children after years of trying. They had done all the tests and still no baby. Once they had the adopted child, not six months later the lady became pregnant and Dillion had a young sister.
Ruby Roo will always be your two-legged pup's guardian angel. Extra treats are in order.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations!
Marcia, Mark & Dharma


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations!!!

We are also expecting a boy on December 8th, the anticipation is killing my wife and I... Add that with the dogs and planning to move to Florida in January and my plate is full!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I just saw this thread... CONGRATULATIONS to the expectant Mommas and Poppas -- RubyRoo and also GarysApollo!! My dear old Mom used to say, "Wow, they have their hearts and hands full!" So happy for you!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

GarysApollo said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> We are also expecting a boy on December 8th, the anticipation is killing my wife and I... Add that with the dogs and planning to move to Florida in January and my plate is full!


Congrats on your baby boy!

Where are you moving to in Florida? We are in Tampa. If you are near by we can eventually get the Vs and baby boys together


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Charlotte county just south of Sarasota. We lived down there a few years ago in Punta Gorda but had to come back to Maryland, now back to Florida!

We used to take the boys to the dog beach in Venice all the time.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you and your family! Ruby is going to LOVE it!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations!

I think that nothing can prepare you for a baby like a vizlsa puppy. So you probably already have all the skills in place. They wake you up every couple of hours at night. They cry for your attention, for food, for toys, for potty and just for the sake of crying. They pee everywhere and all the time. They put everything in their mouth. You cannot leave them unattended for a second. Even when you are completely exhausted you have to find energy to get yourself off the sofa and go for a walk or have a super fun play. But you would not want it any other way.

Btw, we are also expecting in April 2013. Isaac will be the best big brother! We just need to get the kissing under control.


----------

